# [VPS] Journalisation des usages ram et swaps (résolu)

## pti-rem

Je cherche à faire sur mon vps une journalisation des usages de la ram et des swaps disque et fichier ...

Une piste ?

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Sun Dec 16, 2012 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Tu appelles quoi une journalisation ?

Si je suppose bien, je pense que sar (paquet sysstat) est ton ami.

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> En informatique, le concept d'historique des événements ou de logging désigne l'enregistrement séquentiel dans un fichier ou une base de données de tous les événements affectant un processus particulier (application, activité d'un réseau informatique…). Le journal (en anglais log file ou plus simplement log), désigne alors le fichier contenant ces enregistrements. Généralement datés et classés par ordre chronologique, ces derniers permettent d'analyser pas à pas l'activité interne du processus et ses interactions avec son environnement.

 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historique_%28informatique%29

Merci guilc !

----------

